# Grouse pics. This year.



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Whose got em? Post pics of any you've for this year. Alas, I can't start because I haven't even been yet.... But I really wasn't to


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't hunted them this year yet but ive seen more this year in a 2 week period then ive seen in the last 3 years combined. I saw about 20 on opening day scouting for deer just driving roads.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


>


OK gdog, I'll call ya, and raise ya one ptarmigan.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohhhhh snap. I'm liking this. You makin me hungry


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Was you two hunting together? Same bird?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok...game...and raise ya a few more.....










plus up the anti with jr's first 2 Blue Grouse....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> Was you two hunting together? Same bird?


Yeah, the one on the right is the same bird.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Ok...game...and raise ya a few more.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I fold with 4 of a kind:









But you're in trouble come sage-grouse season. 

Huge pine grouse! Way2go.

I see currant bushes in the background.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:38zkrica]Grouse Hunt.jpg[/attachment:38zkrica]

Started up around 8:00 a.m. Limited out by 9:30 a.m. Nice day! Saw lots of birds, mostly young ones, there must have been a high recruitment of chicks with the dry spring.
My Grandson's first Grouse hunt.

Also saw 3 nice 4 point muley's, one was huge. One large bull Moose. One flock of wild Turkeys.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet! You did much better than I did. Just returned from a quick weekend getaway. Did some fishing, and hunted some grouse. Got 1 , hey 1 is better than none!









Shortly after that I added some swagger to my hat


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

What are you favorite or easiest grouse recipes?! Started a separate thread about it here, post em up.
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=44655


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Me and my girl went up to my families place and got a couple last night. We could've got a couple more but she needs a little more practice with the shotgun. Even with the ground pounding  . We also saw a very nice 180''ish buck with bloody velvet hanging from his antlers. It was a dang good night. 

Photo resizing fail -)O(-


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Use photobucket, post up that pic


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats with the Tide bottle? haha.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Whats with the Tide bottle? haha.


I bet that it is a doggie water bottle.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have tried to get out this year but it hasnt worked out just yet good pictures guys thanks


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cool. 8) 

That Monte?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Zim that picture is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Got 2, saw 15+. Dog did a great job of jumping the birds...once she realized that we were after birds


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

katorade said:


>


That is a good looking dog right there!!!

Looks like a nice hunt. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments and great pics by all.

Yes, the tide bottle is for water. 'Spect I should remove the label as I get asked that question regularly...

cj


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Zim, when you come over to pick up your shotgun remind me to show you a better way to water your dogs. I used the Tide bottles for about 1 hunt when I seen the flaw in them bouncing around on my horse. I think you will like the new design. 8)


----------

